# What does inferior Ne feel like?



## NowakiSelf (Apr 28, 2014)

It's pretty much as I put it in the title. My younger brother is an ISFJ and I can't help but think that most of his problems would be solved by developing his Ne. (The same way most of our problems develop from our inferior functions.).

He's in a rut and has been for about 4 years and has gradually shut himself off from everyone. I keep trying to encourage him to try new things but he just kind of shuts off whenever I suggest anything out of the ordinary to his routine. I'm running out of options and I'm thinking if I could understand what it's like to be him or how he processes things a little better then maybe that could aid me in trying to help him.

Any ideas are welcome .


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't confuse depression with cognitive functions.

Here is a good read about inferior functions for each type:

Naomi Quenk - Was That Really Me -How Everyday Stress Brings Out Our Hidden Personality.pdf


----------



## NowakiSelf (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you for the reply! I've been meaning to read this but keep getting distracted. I'll definitely give a go now.

Also, I'm aware I shouldn't mix up depression with cognitive functions. But my understanding is that inferior functions may be a part of the causes of problems in life, which can in turn develop into depression. To be fair he doesn't seem depressed, he just seems like he doesn't know how to get out of the cycle/routine he's gotten into. He still has a laugh n stuff.

Just out of curiosity though, what is your interpretation of inferior Ne? And have there been any times that it's caused major problems? If so, how did you overcome them?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

NowakiSelf said:


> Thank you for the reply! I've been meaning to read this but keep getting distracted. I'll definitely give a go now.
> 
> Also, I'm aware I shouldn't mix up depression with cognitive functions. But my understanding is that inferior functions may be a part of the causes of problems in life, which can in turn develop into depression. To be fair he doesn't seem depressed, he just seems like he doesn't know how to get out of the cycle/routine he's gotten into. He still has a laugh n stuff.
> 
> Just out of curiosity though, what is your interpretation of inferior Ne? And have there been any times that it's caused major problems? If so, how did you overcome them?


There are levels of depression brought on by various things. Cognitive preferences are not likely to be the cause.

Catastrophizing. The book explains it surprisingly well.


----------

